
Journey to a $15M Run Rate at Teachable (SaaS) - nsp
https://medium.com/teachable/scaling-teachable-part-2-our-journey-to-a-15m-run-rate-a9305d772e5e
======
nsp
Happy to answer any questions people might have here - I've been around since
the ~12k annual run rate days and have had a front row seat to all the scaling
challenges referenced

